# Extremely sensitive to medication?



## TopKitten (Oct 6, 2012)

So far I have tried Wellbutrin, Risperidal, Zoloft, and Abilify.
All of them seemed to be way too strong for me, even when taking a very small amount. The Abilify made me feel nauseous and "stuck." I felt like my brain was being fried. I couldn't even manage simple tasks like focusing in my eyes, getting out of bed, or even putting food to my mouth. The Wellbutrin and Risperidal made me hallucinate heavily to the point that I was in a completely different world. The Zoloft and Risperidal made my skin feel like it was crawling away. All of them made my DP/DR worse, and all of them made my chest feel tight, my heart literally hurt and beat way too fast, and I couldn't breathe. The only thing that has helped is Seroquel. I've had 4 different psychiatrists and they all think I'm crazy or making it up and try to force me to keep taking it.
The feelings and symptoms are way too intense to be "hyper-awareness". Has anyone else had this problem? What is wrong with me?


----------



## Arielrealm (Dec 19, 2010)

Ive had this issue also with zoloft.. i took ONE time.. it i was suicidal.. the docs said that that wasnt possible.. so i tried it again months later.. and again i felt suicidal after only One time. After that i was afraid to take anything else. Ive had bad experiences with simple things like.. Tylenol, birth control, sleep meds (made me hallucinate) and anesthesia ( i almost died on it).. where I felt to sensitive for it.

I was recently prescribed seroquel.. hope it goes well for me too.

You are prob like me.. Hyper-sensitive..


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Maybe try getting an appointment with a psychopharmacologist? They might be able to help figure out what's going on. It's hard to know if it's the drugs or the whole class, you had issue with one anti psychotic but not another, I think those two anti depressants are fairly similar. Unfortunately psych meds seem to ve more individual then other medications, and it's still a lot trial and error. That really sucks that your dr won't belive you though. Maybe it's time to search out a new one? Or maybe therapy would be a better option if you're reacting so badly to medications?


----------



## Neko (Feb 18, 2006)

How high were your dosages? How long did you stay on the medicine when you were trying to get on it? A few drugs I have been on caused similar side effects that went away after I stayed on the medicine for a while. Some people also have a harder time increasing doses than other.

I sympathize with you being sensitive to drugs though. My brain seems to be very sensitive to anything the works on serotonin. I was only on Zoloft for a few month at a very moderate dose and getting off of it has been a mess, even at a very gradual rate. I also had a horrible time getting off of Effexor, and on those drugs I slept a lot and became very lethargic/unmotivated. Wellbutrin is the only drug I am on now and it seems to be more helpful...it gives me energy and doesn't have any nasty side effects from missing doses. It doesn't help with anxiety at all though.

It seems like doctors always assume we're whining about minor side effects when we have problems that deviate anything from the average. If reading up on real experiences has shown me anything though, it's that these sensitivies are a lot more common than doctors seem to think.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I have the same problems. I have been very sensitive to medications, alcohol, etc my entire life, even before dp. Before dp I couldn't toletate any antidepressant except Prozac. Then once my brain chemistry started heading south, taking prozac triggered dp. I recovered after a week and a half, started having panic attacks again, took Prozac again and here I am 3 years later with dr.

At the beginning of this round pf dp, I was hospitalized twice and while in they tried Buspar, Neurontin, and Lamictal. I reacted HORRIBLY to the first two. Like unable to move because my dp was so severe. The Lamictal seemed to work for a wedk and then I got severe hyperawareness. I tried prozac again, which made my symptoms worse. I tried Seroguil which disconnected me worse and made my skin crawl. I tried Effexor which made me manic, unable to sleep, and hear voices in my head. In all, they threw in excess of 10 different medications at me and every single one of them made me worse except klonopin which made me calm but further disconnected. I eventually realized that medications were not going to work for me and went off everything for 2 years. But in the past 3 months I have been having severe daily panic attacks. I broke down and gave prozac another try and it was horrible. It made my symptoms worse and brought back symptoms I have been recovered from for a year or more. I only took two doses and stopped. I started on 5-htp and it was great for a week. I started having severe dissociative episodes, disconnect, a constant cough and my fingers felt like they were asleep all of the time. So I stopped that and am now really upset because I'm suffering but nothing works. I'm getting so sick of trying to explain this to doctors who think they know better. I'm sorry you're dealing with this issue too


----------

